# Black Bean Salas for Canning



## phantasie (Jun 14, 2008)

I've made traditional tomato/pepper salsa before and canned it. However this tme I would like to make a salsa that includes beans - say black beans.

I can't seem to find any recipes for this though. Does anyone have a recipe for canned black bean salsa?

I do not use a pressure canner by the way, so it needs to work for the normal boiling water method.

Thanks


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Check with your county extension. They'll have lots of such recipes they've deemed safe for you to try.

Phil


----------

